# Xorg on HP DL360 G4



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 9, 2009)

When starting Gnome or any other GUI the mouse doesn't move, while I can use it in terminal.
I tried to play around with the mouse daemon in the xorg.conf, but with little success. 

Anybody any idea about how to solve this issue or about some debug procedure to follow?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2009)

What does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf look like?


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 10, 2009)

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  410   260	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "SAM"
	ModelName    "SyncMaster"
	HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "probe_sparse"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "accel"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "crt_display"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "composite_sync"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "hw_cursor"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "force_pci_mode"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "dma_mode"           	# <str>
        #Option     "agp_mode"           	# <i>
        #Option     "agp_size"           	# <i>
        #Option     "local_textures"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "buffer_size"        	# <i>
        #Option     "mmio_cache"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "test_mmio_cache"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "panel_display"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "reference_clock"    	# <freq>
        #Option     "shadow_fb"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "sw_cursor"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "mach64"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "Rage XL"
	BusID       "PCI:1:3:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're using Xorg 7.4 you might try to add to the ServerLayout section

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
```

Are hal and dbus running too?


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 13, 2009)

Dbus is running, but hal is not.


----------

